# 3MOLA Open 2011 in Poland.



## Crazycubemom (Jun 4, 2011)

Congratulations to Michal Pleskowicz with his amazing 15.16 average in Onehanded......

Pless boy.... You DID IT !


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice! Congrats!


----------

